# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  Native C++ 'Event Handling'

## JamesSchumacher

The attached *.zip file has what you need to do 'native event handling' in a platform independent manner.   :Alien Frog: 

Enjoy!   :big yellow:

----------

